# Thoughts on flavored water



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

So, tonight’s enrichment is a new one for Christina, and a new one for me too. I was sipping my bubly (naturally fruit flavored water like La Croix) and thought hm, maybe Christina would like a ‘hedgie sports drink’ as I now call it, so I added just a couple drops of strawberry bubly to her water. As the only two ingredients are water and natural flavors, the drink has no calories or nutritional value, it would simply add a bit of unexpected flavor to her night. I don’t have a night camera to monitor her behaviors at night, but obviously I would monitor how much she drank by morning. If she doesn’t drink much, I may try again a different time, but I would go back to regular water. If she does drink a lot, I see I have a cool and different enrichment idea to add to the revolving list! This will not only stimulate her sense of taste, but would mentally stimulate her as well with a completely new addition to her life. 
Leave your thoughts about this!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I would get strawberries and squeeze the small amount of natural juice they have over the drops of the drink. If its bubbly there will be something in there to make it like that and I don't think it would be very safe for hedgehogs.


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

I'm interested to see how she likes it!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

I frankly don't see the point, nor do I necessarily view it as a different form of enrichment. Fresh strawberries have naturally occurring juice; why not offer her the occasional strawberry than surprise her with flavoured water?

My concern here is that if she thinks her water is plain, and then is suddenly hit with a taste she doesn't like (no matter how faint; we all know how picky hedgehogs can be!), that you could literally put her off drinking water, or make her more hesitant to do so. I dont like the element of surprise her, but thats just me. I'd stick to fresh fruit instead, which gives her the choice of whether or not she wants a fruity flavour.

I've never seen La Croix, but don't get caught up with the word 'natural' either. Natural flavours just mean its created from naturally occurring source - but it by no means implies that they are necessarily 'healthier'. Natural sells more, and people think they're getting healthier options but these chemicals are still made up in labs, and they _can_ contain synthetic additives and so long as the original flavour is naturally occurring, they're also legally allowed to do so.

TL;DR: Stick to plain old regular water, and give them fruit as a treat - the naturally occurring juice is enrichment enough and providing them with flavoured water wont give them any additional stimulation; if anything, you potentially run the risk of putting them off their water.


----------



## Mecki (Nov 4, 2017)

I was going to reply but Emc stated what I was thinking (though Emc was more thorough  ).

I've seen this question come up regarding pet rabbits and guinea pigs as well. The general thought is that adding flavor to their water runs the risk of making them refuse plain water.

If there's carbonation, that would also concern me. It's not great for humans but it seems to me it could be detrimental to little critters with more sensitive digestion.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Darcie said:


> I'm interested to see how she likes it!


 she loved it! I mean, that's just an assumption since I can't ask her, but she drank more from her dish than she usually does &#128578; success in my book&#128515;


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Mecki also brought up a great point about possible digestive upsets - the gas from the carbonation could cause potential issues.

I wouldn't make it a regular thing and to be perfectly honest, because she's not gaining anything from it, I would personally advise to anyone reading this thread to not try it at all. It's just not a very wise idea. Stick to fruit, and plain ol' regular water - that's what's best for them.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

If you really feel you need to do it juicing a strawberry yourself would be safer
Not saying it makes it right because you can still put them off the water if they dont like it. But its better than an energy drink added to the water

Personally I wouldn't even consider doing it. Just stick to giving them fresh bits of fruit. Although I offered Holly the juice from a fresh watermelon (you know when it comes out from cutting it) like just the juice and a little bit of the water mellon during bonding. She ate all the fruit and had a little of the juice but I wouldn't ever put it in the water and wouldn't leave it in an enclosure over night either.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I personally do not think that this is a good idea. If you think about it, carbonation could be deadly to hedgehogs since it is unsure if they can burp or not. I am by no means trying to call you a bad hedgehog owner, I would just say that be careful what you feed your hedgie ( I have made bad food decisions in the past) and I think that she would be perfectly fine with normal water. If you really want to do this, maybe just give it to her once a week so that she can have normal water for the majority of the time? Or if she is really smart, get two water bowls, one normal and one bubly?


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> If you really want to do this, maybe just give it to her once a week so that she can have normal water for the majority of the time? Or if she is really smart, get two water bowls, one normal and one bubly?


 To clarify, it wasn't a whole dish but rather a few drops in a dish of water to dilute it and I don't usually repeat food enrichment on a scheduled basis so it may be weeks in between the same idea!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

You may have only added a few drops. But the water won't dilute the carbonation or anything from that drink.
The carbonation isnt good for us humans let alone a small hedgehog not matter how much you give. Natural flavours still get things added to them to enhance the flavour. Just because it doesn't state the carbonation is in there, the fact that it is bubbly you know it is. 

To be honest I wouldn't recomend u ever do it again, at least with the drink. And as said offer plain water along side the flavoured water.
How do you know she didn't try drinking more to see if the taste went to get plain water to get rid of the taste ?? The better way to have offered this would have been in bonding time too not over night in the cage where you can't see her reaction to it at all apart from "well she drank a lot of it"

If you decide to offer flavoured water again please consider just taking the natural juice from the fresh fruit over the bubbly drink. And still offer plain water.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Ria said:


> Just because it doesn't state the carbonation is in there, the fact that it is bubbly you know it is.


 yes I know it's a carbonated drink lolol


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Given carbonated drinks, even diluted, aren't recommended for any animal. It can cause GI issues and isn't worth the risk. As mentioned before if you want to give fruit juices it's safe and healthier to use fresh fruit juices added to a second dish of water.


----------



## Beauariz (May 11, 2017)

*Never ever*



Aj.t said:


> So, tonight's enrichment is a new one for Christina, and a new one for me too. I was sipping my bubly (naturally fruit flavored water like La Croix) and thought hm, maybe Christina would like a 'hedgie sports drink' as I now call it, so I added just a couple drops of strawberry bubly to her water. As the only two ingredients are water and natural flavors, the drink has no calories or nutritional value, it would simply add a bit of unexpected flavor to her night. I don't have a night camera to monitor her behaviors at night, but obviously I would monitor how much she drank by morning. If she doesn't drink much, I may try again a different time, but I would go back to regular water. If she does drink a lot, I see I have a cool and different enrichment idea to add to the revolving list! This will not only stimulate her sense of taste, but would mentally stimulate her as well with a completely new addition to her life.
> Leave your thoughts about this!


Plz 
Do not use sparkling water can cause teeth irritation and decay


----------

